# Supervalu Hotel Break



## blackditch (22 Apr 2006)

Just back from a 3 day stay in the Lahinch Golf and Leisure hotel using my Supervalu tokens and want to spread the good news. The hotel is 4 star, has a pool etc and fitness centre, plenty of space to sit at real open fires and read, lovely food in the restaurant in the evening and the staff were so friendly. And all for 95euro....amazing! I would really recommend it for a chill out break.


----------



## coleen (22 Apr 2006)

that sounds great is this hotel on a golf course and if it is is it a new course or is it the established course that has been there for many years it is great to get info on these supervalu breaks i just had 3 nights in ramada hotel ballykisteen near tipperary town great 4 star hotel on a golf course with lovely pool etc and all for 95 euro


----------



## blackditch (22 Apr 2006)

No, the hotel doesnt have a golf course and I am not a golfer but even I couldnt miss the nearby Lahinch golf course and the local pubs, hotels and shops are full of golf memorabilia etc. The hotel is situated in the village, away from the seafront, golf course etc and so the views from the dining room and bedrooms are not a feature but are more than compensated for by the sense of spaciousness, good food and friendly staff. Thanks for your recommendation of the Ramada, Ballykisteen. I have another card full and its not that long to Tipperary!


----------



## Sue Ellen (23 Apr 2006)

Some of these previous AAM threads refer to Supervalu breaks.


----------



## Grizzly (28 Apr 2006)

I stayed in Birr last year with them and off to Sligo in June this year. The hotel in Birr had lovely new bedrooms but the dining and common areas were a disaster. Birr is a great town and lots to do and see in the surrounding areas including a trip on a tiny train that takes you out in to the middle of one of the bogs. The Clonmacnoise and West Offaly train organise this. Must try Ballykisteen, I am not a golfer, is there much else to see and do in the locality?


----------



## coleen (28 Apr 2006)

if you are into walking there was lots of walking trails in the glen of aherlow which is quite near also the rock of cashel and if you were into hores racing it is across the road from tipp race course and they were on when we were there i dont know when next meeting on also you are only 40 mins drive from limerick city i also went to silver springs in cork city on super valu break lovely hotel and on the road to fota wild life park and cobh and mahon shopping centre


----------



## chihiro (10 Jul 2006)

Just back from a supervalu w'end and recommend a stay in the Clarion Suites, Ennis Rd Limerick.
€295 for 3 nights in a 2 bed suite (like a really large apartment sleeping up to 5 people).
No meals included but there's fantastic asian food available onsite!


----------



## Grizzly (11 Jul 2006)

I was in the Clarion in Sligo a couple of weeks back on the Supervalu breaks. Really superb value. Lovely lounge areas, swimming pool, health spa, good food etc. Close by are the 3000 year old Carrowkeel tombs and the Carrowmore Court and Passage tombs. If archaeology is not your thing stroll along the beach at Strandhill, Mullachmore and Rosses Point.


----------

